

Ask HN: Usefull developer tools - partoa

Hope this is not totally off topic.
From time to time I've seen some nice developer tools available as web apps on the HN front page. On several occasions I never bookmarked the pages.<p>These apps include, a project management system, an application mockup creator and a flow chart drawing app that takes text as input.<p>PS: You may post anything else that you consider useful.<p>Thank you.
======
tjr
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=507212>

